# 6.5' x 4' Queen bed enclosure? Reasonable for male b/w?



## merakjinsei (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi, As i live in a high-density area and dont have a lot of floor space, am hoping to fit an enclosure under a queen size loft bed. The one I am looking at seems it would accomodate an enclosure thats about (could be a few inches over) 6.5 ft long by 4 ft wide (max 6.6'x 4.3'). Alternatively, if total area is more valuable than length, it could be 6ft x 5ft (the legs of the bed are 4" wide) Would this be a feasible size for an adult male tegu? I know it isn't the desired 8x4; I intend to have higher than average humidity in my room and a decent (but not overdone) amount of hangout roaming time, but i know this shouldnt be relied upon to give the tegu a good healthy and comfortable life; i desperately want to make this work but I don't want to delude myself at the animal's expense.

Would it be ok to house a normal adult male b/w tegu?


----------



## Sean32817 (Aug 23, 2021)

That should keep your tegu happy till he grows up and if you allow him out to roam and play on a regular basis once he's full grown then he should be fine, especially if you can teach him that's his personal area that he should return to for sleeping and potty.


----------



## workman355 (Sep 28, 2021)

merakjinsei said:


> Hi, As i live in a high-density area and dont have a lot of floor space, am hoping to fit an enclosure under a queen size loft bed. The one I am looking at seems it would accomodate an enclosure thats about (could be a few inches over) 6.5 ft long by 4 ft wide (max 6.6'x 4.3'). Alternatively, if total area is more valuable than length, it could be 6ft x 5ft (the legs of the bed are 4" wide) Would this be a feasible size for an adult male tegu? I know it isn't the desired 8x4; I intend to have higher than average humidity in my room and a decent (but not overdone) amount of hangout roaming time, but i know this shouldnt be relied upon to give the tegu a good healthy and comfortable life; i desperately want to make this work but I don't want to delude myself at the animal's expense.
> 
> Would it be ok to house a normal adult male b/w tegu?


Yes, I would agree this would be sufficient IF you allow free roam time daily.


----------

